# Micro Mini Mullet lures - any good?



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

I just ordered some more lovely SX 60s from Lureworld 
http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.ph ... &offset=60

and while browsing the site, I found these. Has anybody used them? Are they any good? They seem like pretty good value to me & might work on bream etc.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Hell yeah! I have used them with great results, Flatties, Tailor, Bream etc.,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Hairy, I'm with Jakle and reckon they're the estuary goods (love the brown trout pattern). The "Micro Mini" by Lively lures is very similar to a "Shallow Running Critter" that Strikezone make (or used to), and I'm thinking there is probably a relationship between the companies. The "Critter" runs really shallow so, would probably be my first choice in Eastern Vic estuaries for trolling, but the "Micro Mini" has also accounted for some fish for me. Included have been a few surprise species on HB's (mullet, silver trevally, and even a garfish). They'd also be my first estuary perch choice HB (had some great sessions in the Betka River at Mallacoota), and as Jake said the bream, flatties and tailor have also had a chomp. I'm not sure they're a lure that's currently in vogue, but definitely worth a look.



Critter (Strikezone) is on top, Micro Mini (Lively Lures) below


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeh Hairy, my first bream on a hardbody was that very lure & colour locally made as well was a while ago but I still remember. Happy fishin FB


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guysm have ordered some.  will let y'all know how I go with em


----------

